# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Convertir un fichier texte en mp3

## sculpteur

Bonjour

je suis  la recherche d'un logiciel qui permet de lire le contenu d'un fichier texte, et le recuperer en mp3.
j'aimerais que a soit en ligne de commande dos parceque j'ai besoin d'automatis la tache.
j'ai beaucoup recherch mais avec un  rsultat insatisfaisant

Merci de votre aide

----------


## Jannus

Comment conois-tu de transformer du texte en musique ??  ::roll::

----------


## sculpteur

non pas une musique mais une voix

il s'agit d'une lecture du texte, il y a beaucoup de logiciels qui font a
mais je recherche un qui marche en ligne de commande

car je veux crer un batch qui converti automatiquement un fichier texte en voix (mp3), sans passer par l'interface du logiciel convertiseur

----------


## FraK

il xiste des soft ou tu tapes ton texte et ensuite une voix le lit, mais je ne sais plus le nom, et le rendu est vraiment plus que pas bon (soft cre par des personnes autres que des francais, donc un bon accent anglais quant tu lis du texte francais)
Pourquoi n'enregistre tu pas toi meme ta voix lisant le texte ? ce sera bien plus simple et de meilleure qualit.

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

http://www.google.fr/search?q=text+t...ient=firefox-a
y en a plein sur google. pourquoi les gens ne font pas de recherche  ::(:

----------


## sculpteur

Dsol Messieurs
ce n'est pas que les gens ne font pas de recherches mais parcequ'ils ne trouvent pas ce qu'ils veulent sur net, sachant que la recherche sur google et plus facile que la redaction d'un message pour demander de l'aide sur les forums

bon il y'en a plein de logiciels qui lisent du texte d'autres qui font la conversions .txt vers .mp3
TextAloud,  texttospeach .... mais j'avais besoin d'un logiciel qui fait l'affaire en LIGNE DE COMMANDE DOS
c'est  dire que je dois convertir les documents sans passer par l'interface du logociel.
par exemple "Mailvox" le permet mais j'ai pas pu l'essayer en version d'evaluation
en tout cas merci pour votre aide et vos conseils les amis

----------


## Louis-Guillaume Morand

Je suis dsol mais en cherchant sur google, je suis tomb sur TextAloud comme tu cites et je te signales donc que textaloud marcher:
- avec interface graphique
- ou alors via une API
- ou en ligne de commande 
http://www.nextup.com/cl.html


idem pour d'autres logiciels que j'avais trouv sur le lien que je t'ai donn  :;):

----------


## sculpteur

idem pour "Alive text to speach"
Merci

----------


## Audioscribe

Bonjour,
Non il n'existe pas de solution miracle, il faut un clavier et du temps, tu peux te faire aider par une tl secrtaire spcialis en retranscription sinon (audioscribe@hotmail.fr)
Cordialement

----------

